# [A - Antonidas] Familienfreundliche Casualgilde sucht ambitionierte Mitstreiter :)



## Chisaith (26. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, danke


----------



## Yulin (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi, das klingt toll und eigentlich genau das was ich suche. Meine alte Gilde ist seit Monaten inaktiv und ich suche eine neue Heimat.
Leider seid ihr nicht in meinem Realmpool  da müsste ich einen Charaktertransfer oder einen neuen Char erstellen. Schade schade....


----------



## Chisaith (28. Oktober 2014)

---


----------



## Shariv (28. Oktober 2014)

also ich währ dabei hab den lfr modus satt.

 

edit:

hat sich erledigt da man keine reaktion bekommt


----------



## Yulin (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Yulin,
 
na das macht doch nichts. :-) Schau doch einfach mal mit einem neuen Charakter bei uns vorbei. Du musst ja nicht gleich
rübertransen, das kostet ja auch eine Menge Geld. Schnupper doch mal unverbindlich bei uns rein und schau, ob es dir gefällt.
Dann sieht man weiter. :-) Wir würden uns sehr über einen Beitritt deinerseits freuen.
 
VG,
Chi



Nunja, habe hier auf meinem Server einige 90er und auch einige zwischen 80-90. Das würde ich nur ungern alles aufgeben.
Ein neuer Char hat ja schon seinen Reiz. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich den in den 2 Wochen auf 90 bekomme um mit euch gemeinsam ins neue Addon zu starten.


----------



## Chisaith (29. Oktober 2014)

*---*


----------



## Chisaith (29. Oktober 2014)

---


----------



## Chisaith (7. November 2014)

---


----------



## Chisaith (15. November 2014)

---


----------



## Chisaith (29. November 2014)

---


----------

